# Question for Bowtech staff shooters



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

Bowtech Staffers,

Looking at buying a Destroyer 340 for my next hunting bow. I am doing some reference research and I am looking for solid advice from top shooters who have actually shot this bow in many different set up combinations.

Typically I would set up a 67-70lb bow @ 29.5" draw, shoot 3-60 ACCs with 85 grain broaheads, fletched with NAP quickspin Hunters/Blazers if clearance is not an issue.
I would like to bump up my weight on my arrow to 440-480 grains and try to keep my speed close 300 or better.
Staff shooters, seriously, can this bow achieve this?

The Toad


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

So which are you buying? The Hoyt or the Bowtech?Or are you just fishing for the heck of it?Two posts next to each other begs suspicion on the part of the readers.


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, I will make up my mind when I get some good information from staff shooters. I could have mixed the two of them together posted on the general discussion board, but there are already a ton of opinions of each bow there, problem is, most of the folks who post their opinion don't know the elbow from their ***&&^%.

I posted my general hunting set-up and the new arrow weight I would like to shoot and need to know from staff shooters that this bow or the other will do what I want. I have been shooting and bowhunting for 19 years, IBO ratings are so missleading, 75% or more of our community have no idea they are being missled.

Hence why I came over to the professional forum to get facts, based on real experience and not what the average joe thinks his bow is supposed to shoot.
Speed is not my concern, as much as getting my heavier arrow down range a bit faster to ensure I have clearance on tight shots. Also the speed would be nice for those quick yardage guestimations when I may not have all the time I would like to range with my range finder or ponder if the animal is at 25 yards or 29 yards.

My current set up shoots 278FPS with a 390 grain arrow @ 68.5 lbs. I really would like to shoot 300fps with a 450-490 grain arrow @ 60 or 70lbs. My appologies if I did not make my intentions clear enough, and yes I posted the two together to make it very obviuos of my intentions, I am comparing the two bows, as they should be. They are as close to identical for two different companies could get. I have my concerns with both companies since you have rattled my cage I will rattle this threads cage a bit.

Bowtech bows (FOR ME) are not easy to pull back, hold or re-adjust at full draw during hunting conditions.
(FOR ME) I feel Bowtech pushes the limits of their equipment, it concerns me because I put my hunting bows through hell, tempratures from 115 in the summer and as cold as below zero in the winter. Hunting seasons range from spring to fall to winter, my bow has to perform at all locations and seasons. I love their inovations, I love their designs but these two things have caused me refrain from a purchase. I would like to get more info before I drop $800 on a new bow....

So if you think I am trying to stir a hornets nest...get a grip, I am trying to get some information from the pros/staff shooters/ respectively from their perspectives on two bows I am interested in purchasing....by the way what is AT for???????

If you are a staff shooter and have experience with the destroyer 340, please post your set-up and what kind of results you are getting.

Thank you.

The Toad!


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

im still waiting for the shop i shot out of to get one in and then ill shot an arrow through the chrono with those specs, i can try one this afternoon through the 350 if you want but until the 340 comes in i cant tell you yes or no.


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

outstanding! Thank you very much, post the 350 info if you could...maybe I will look at that one too.

The Toad


----------

